

Implementing Language Engine – Pluralities in Semantics (part 1) - psygnisfive
http://languagengine.co/blog/pluralities-in-semantics-1/

======
psygnisfive
I decided to start writing a devblog for the project I'm working on (a
conversational AI toolkit). Lemme know if you have any questions or comments!
:)

